

Ask HN: Dedicated Hosting vs The Cloud - kostarelo

Where do you guys keep your projects? Is it in the cloud (Appfog, heroku, amazon) or in a traditional shared&#x2F;dedicated server?
You keep both development and production in the same server?<p>What would you recomment for a freelancer developer looking to host his mid-size projects?
======
staunch
How about your own dedicated server that you can simply split up into multiple
containers, with their own internal/external network?
[https://uptano.com](https://uptano.com) It was built for people who don't
want to have to choose -- disclaimer: I helped start Uptano.

And yes, you should absolutely split up dev/prod servers (while keeping them
as similar as possible).

------
imperialWicket
Colo is great if you do enough work to justify the cost. Most of the cloud
free-tiers and low-end machines are far cheaper if you are just doing one-offs
and short-term development work on projects.

I've found that using the cloud forces me to be more responsible about having
scripted operations procedures - which is great when clients come back after 5
months wanting minor changes - I can spin up a prod/dev server for their
project with almost no overhead, and it wasn't cluttering up a colo server
somewhere.

Nonetheless, if performance/cost ratio is a definite concern, colo is
definitely the right decision.

------
hashtree
Best of both, custom built private clouds across two datacenters via
colocation.

I'd recommend building your own servers and colocating them. You can get a ~50
ECU, 32GB ECC RAM, SSD, etc for about 1k. You can colo by the RU in most major
cities, which typically runs around $99 per month.

If you want any help, send me a line and I can walk you through it all. I not
only this for my own company (~60 RUs of blades/traditional), but I also
consult fairly often doing infrastructure for companies wanting to cut costs
over things like AWS by 10x to 100x (yes, 100x happens sadly for them prior).

------
kostarelo
I was curious if you are using PaaS or something like. I like AppFog, where
you can imidiatelly choose your 'container' and get started. So you can
actually focus on the code side and in the server administration stuff.

------
guyinblackshirt
Dedicated hosting at companies like Leaseweb is a good option if you are not
sure of your cloud hosting performance. tell us a bit more about your app and
requirements.

~~~
kostarelo
I dont have something right now, but i constantly find my self wanting to host
an app and not sure where to put it. I 've also wanting to know your opinion
guys!

------
stray
Put it on your own server.

